# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy khắc Laze 600x400mm - 100% Đài Loan - Giá hợp lý

## namsonvphn

Chào các bác,


Hiện nay Namson Laser đang có sẵn các sản phẩm máy cắt, khắc laze CO2 của hãng FLUX - ĐÀI LOAN (Sản xuất tại Đài Loan)


Ưu điểm:

- Màn hình điều khiển cảm ứng, điều khiển được qua app trên điện thoại di động, qua wifi mà k cần cắm dây dợ gì -> Cái khắc qua app ngon lắm nha  :Cool: 

- Có camera định vị giúp việc khắc chính xác hơn -> Cái này ngon lắm nha  :Cool: 

- Hỗ trợ khắc các định dạng: JPG / PNG / SVG / DXF. Các phần mềm thiết kế phổ biến như Adobe Illustrator, Autocad, Inkscape, CorelDraw, thậm chí là Microsoft Word

- Phù hợp với các bác cửa hàng quà tặng hoặc yêu khoa học  :Big Grin: 







GIÁ: 

1- Máy 30W vùng khắc 300x210mm: 49tr (camera định vị tích hợp sẵn)

2- Máy 40W vùng khắc 400x375mm: 75tr (camera định vị tích hợp sẵn)

3- Máy 50W vùng khắc 600x375mm: 99tr (camera định vị tích hợp sẵn)


SẢN XUẤT 100% TẠI ĐÀI LOAN.

LIÊN HỆ EM PHONG: O93 66 26 9O

Cảm ơn các bác đã theo dõi

----------

